# BBW/SSBBWs Question re: skirt length



## Paul (Jan 15, 2007)

Here are a couple of questions for the the BBWs and SSBBWs.

1. What is the skirt or dress length you feel comfortable wearing?

2. What is the shortest skirt or dress you have worn? Did you feel comfortable wearing that skirt or dress. Can BBW/SSBBWs wear short skirts or is this a fashion faux pas for the larger woman?

If possible post a picture of you wearing a skirt or dress of the length feel you look best.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 15, 2007)

Add another option. I don't wear any because I can't find any that fit correctly.

I do believe, however, that anyone can wear any length as long as they have the confidence for it.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 15, 2007)

I usually wear knee length or a few inches above knee length. That's the best length for me...I'm very comfortable with that. No more than a few inches above though....that is where it gets uncomfortable. I'm only 5'4" and a long skirt makes me look too short. Sorry, no good pics available!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 15, 2007)

I like long skirts and shorter skirts . Ill go a bit amove my knee if Im going out to a club or something.


----------



## RedHotAva (Jan 16, 2007)

I have mostly knee-length skirts because they're appropriate for work and play, but I have lately begun wearing above-the-knee skirts as well.


----------



## Smushygirl (Jan 16, 2007)

I have worn all lengths of skirts. Right now, I feel best in kneelength or just below. 

About 100lbs ago, I wore a tunic shirt as a dress to perform as a backup singer in a band. Came to just below my hiney! I felt comfortable, because I have long shapely legs, until I stopped traffic when walking down the street after the gig. :blush:


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 16, 2007)

just curious why ya wanna know?


----------



## ebonyprincess (Jan 16, 2007)

I have worn a Micro Mini out before, but that was at a BBW event, normally I wear Mini or knee length skirts. I dont mind showing a bit of leg as they are one of my best features lol


----------



## TallFatSue (Jan 16, 2007)

I wear many different lengths of skirts, but usually knee length or a few inches above the knee so I can show off my long fat shapely legs. In my twenties I sometimes wore mini-skirts, but as I continued to gain weight, it began to feel like my belly might start hanging out underneath.


----------



## cuddlyssbbw (Jan 16, 2007)

I hate wearing panty hose with a passion so I usually where ankle skirts with the spit up the side.


----------



## BBWModel (Jan 16, 2007)

I love wearing short skirts and showing off my legs. Case in point...






Show off those hot legs, ladies!!

:smitten:


----------



## Carrie (Jan 16, 2007)

Yay for short skirts! I think I look positively frumpy in anything that hits at or below my knees. Just my body shape, I guess. 

The first one's with BoBabe (sniffle):





This one's in Boston, for New Year's Eve - this dress was actually full-length, but I took it upon myself to make it short and sassy!


----------



## GWARrior (Jan 16, 2007)

The shortest I have worn in public was probably below the knee, but mostly I wear long flowy hippie skirts.


----------



## Rosie (Jan 16, 2007)

I never wear anything above mid calf length. I'm very conservative about clothing and I don't like seeing *anyone* in "mini" skirts, no matter what their body size or shape.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 16, 2007)

Rosie said:


> I don't like seeing *anyone* in "mini" skirts, no matter what their body size or shape.



That's okay. I like it enough for the both of us.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 16, 2007)

Carrie said:


> That's okay. I like it enough for the both of us.



Hussy.


----------



## Carol W. (Jan 16, 2007)

I am old enough to have gone thru the mini-skirt era of the late sixties and seventies, and while I really love and celebrate the fact that ALL lengths are viable options now, no more short skirts for me! Ankle length and longer only, please. It's not only my personal gothy/gypsy style, but long lengths hide the lymphedema in my left leg, which is disfiguring enough for me to feel self-conscious about. 

And Carrie, why a sniffle at the mention of BoBabe? Can I ask why she hasn't posted here of late?


----------



## Carrie (Jan 16, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Hussy.



Hah! Let's not go down that road again, harlot.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 16, 2007)

Carol W. said:


> And Carrie, why a sniffle at the mention of BoBabe?


'Cause I miss her.


Carol W. said:


> Can I ask why she hasn't posted here of late?


Not without hijacking the thread entirely (heh!), and I'd hate to do that. 


We now return you to our regularly scheduled programming: Skirts!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 16, 2007)

Carrie - you have gorgeous gams! 


I happen to love short skirts - I'm already a borderline midget, being 5'2'', so anything too long and I look like I'm wearing my big sister's clothing...and I don't have a big sis. That and the fact that I love my fat legs.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 16, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Carrie - you have gorgeous gams!



Thank you, lovely girl!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 16, 2007)

Now that you have asked, I realize that I tend to avoid things "too short"
When I had dieted and gotten down to the 175 pound range, I started wearing short skirts/dresses but not anymore. I prefer them below my knees

Sorry no pics from that time period in a short dress


----------



## Paul (Jan 16, 2007)

SocialbFly said:


> just curious why ya wanna know?


Just simple curiosity.


----------



## herin (Jan 16, 2007)

I have a skirt that is ankle length. I think that is the only one I have. I like shorter skirts but I have thin legs and I think it looks sorta goofy with my big belly.  I do have a "lil black dress" that used to be right above my knees, but it is about mid-thigh now. I guess it's a little too tight to be worn out in public anymore.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 16, 2007)

I want to like skirts, I really do. 

Unless I wear a form fitting skirt they're always so much higher in the back that I feel like a complete moron (peasant skirts? Forget it... ). 

In theory, I want skirts either ankle length (and I mean all the way... touching tops of my feet like a pair of pants) or just above my knee. Nothing in between really, certainly nothing between high ankle and knee... looks godawful on me. 

Alas, this is all pretty much poo on stick (I have no idea what that means, I think I'm a little crazy right now, get in on it) because I don't wear skirts. Try as I might I just cannot get past my lower leg issues in public. I like them, I have no problem personally, I've dated guys who like them, all that jazz... but they're just toooo big for the public. THEY can't handle them, and I guess I just can't handle that. 

It pisses me off, frankly. 

I did recently purchase a tan, form-fitting denim skirt to wear when I'm in CA because "he" likes skirts, but I seriously doubt if I'll be able to do it when push comes to shove.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 16, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I want to like skirts, I really do.
> 
> Unless I wear a form fitting skirt they're always so much higher in the back that I feel like a complete moron (peasant skirts? Forget it... ).
> 
> ...




Ann Marie, I feel the same thing about my upper arms.... I absolutely NEVER go sleeveless....I will not go out in public in a tank top or sleeveless shirt or dress.... cannot do it. I have a wonderful black dress...(everyone should have a good black dress for a funeral) which I absolutely love, but it's a tank dress. I've gotten quite clever about finding things to wear with it, so that I'm not sleeveless.

The skirt thing is great for me though.... I am much more comfortable sitting in a skirt, than I am jeans. The jeans tend to cut me across the waist and hips...even in really great fitting ones. A skirt is much more comfortable. I'm not _thrilled_ about my legs, but in a good pair of hose or tights, I can tolerate them. I'm much more happy with them now than I have been in the past, but they're still not my fave. Now let's talk about shorts.... HUH UH.... No shorts in public.... they show WAAAYYYY too much chubby thigh.... gag.... LOLOL


----------



## Tracyarts (Jan 16, 2007)

Most of the time I wear ankle length skirts. I *do* own some shorter ones. The shortest (which is not part of a costume) is just above the knee.

No major reason. I like my legs, I just like long full skirts a lot too. 

Tracy


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 16, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Ann Marie, I feel the same thing about my upper arms.... I absolutely NEVER go sleeveless....I will not go out in public in a tank top or sleeveless shirt or dress.... cannot do it. I have a wonderful black dress...(everyone should have a good black dress for a funeral) which I absolutely love, but it's a tank dress. I've gotten quite clever about finding things to wear with it, so that I'm not sleeveless.
> 
> The skirt thing is great for me though.... I am much more comfortable sitting in a skirt, than I am jeans. The jeans tend to cut me across the waist and hips...even in really great fitting ones. A skirt is much more comfortable. I'm not _thrilled_ about my legs, but in a good pair of hose or tights, I can tolerate them. I'm much more happy with them now than I have been in the past, but they're still not my fave. Now let's talk about shorts.... HUH UH.... No shorts in public.... they show WAAAYYYY too much chubby thigh.... gag.... LOLOL



I got over the arms thing long ago, and my arms are huge.... but I don't care, arms are arms, and tons of people have big fat, grandma hanging arms. Plus, when you free yourself of the sleeves and caring about them, it's the best feeling ever. There is nothing like the air and freedom of mind that wearing a sleeveless shirt on a hot day brings. I think those who are newly converted to the sleeveless shirt wearers can attest.  

The thing about my calves and ankles is they're like 1 in a 100 thousand (not going to say a million, makes them seem valuable!  ) People have literally never seen anything like them, they think there is something wrong with me, and there isn't. It's just really, really annoying - and kids are just beside themselves. 

It's so funny because I am SO fine with being fat and happy and confident and dressing with clothes that fit and flatter and don't hide me, etc.. all that stuff, but this is just that one thing that I can't seem to conquer. And I do like my legs, it's not a hate or shame thing, it's just a "I don't want to deal with the shit that goes along with them in public" thing. I don't know, it bugs me though, and I need to figure out a way past it. Maybe I'll push myself to wear one when I'm in CA and see how I do. 

I did buy two pairs of pants last summer (that I LOVE!) that are about 3 inches over my ankle (not a full capri, but shorter than a flood) and I wore them once or twice... trying to get over it. I was fine, when I'm walking around they're fairly long, but it's just not the same as a skirt. 

Shorts are easy for me, I HATE them no matter what, it has nothing to do with my legs. I can't stand they way they feel, never liked wearing them... so no loss there.


----------



## kerrypop (Jan 17, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Shorts are easy for me, I HATE them no matter what, it has nothing to do with my legs. I can't stand they way they feel, never liked wearing them... so no loss there.



I too, hate shorts. It isn't because I'm self conscious about my legs or anything, I just hate them. Capri's are okay... but shorts, blech. I'd rather just wear a skirt. I feel like there is nothing feminine or pretty about shorts, when I wear them anyway. Maybe I just havn't found the right pair... but I doubt it.


----------



## Jane (Jan 18, 2007)

Below the knee....because I've worn pants so long I don't exactly sit like a lady.


----------



## idun (Jan 19, 2007)

I love dresses and skirts, and i like them just above the knee, not below because i'm short as it is and i find that when i wear a skirt that is just below my knees it makes me look shorter..
And i dont mind showing that i have some meat on my leggs hahaha


----------



## Mia Davina (Jan 19, 2007)

to those who have worn micro minis:

WHERE DO YOU GET THEM?! They are so friggin' cute, but I can't effin' find them in any size above 2!!! Now granted, I am a 2... there just happens to be a 6 behind it. ^_^


----------



## starwater (Jan 21, 2007)

I like various lengths of skirts... I tend to look my best in knees (or just below) or ankle.

Calf doesn't flatter me as much.


I wear a lot more in the summer because I think panty hose is somewhat evil.

But last night, I wore a dress at a little above the knee... I was pretty drunk at the time, though!


----------



## BBWModel (Jan 21, 2007)

Mia Davina said:


> to those who have worn micro minis:
> 
> WHERE DO YOU GET THEM?! They are so friggin' cute, but I can't effin' find them in any size above 2!!! Now granted, I am a 2... there just happens to be a 6 behind it. ^_^



The one in the pic I posted I got at Torrid. They have great skirts.


----------



## Jane (Jan 21, 2007)

starwater said:


> I like various lengths of skirts... I tend to look my best in knees (or just below) or ankle.
> 
> Calf doesn't flatter me as much.
> 
> ...



Just remember: Just because they start below the knee, doesn't mean they have to stay there.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 21, 2007)

I would love, love, love to wear short skirts/dresses out. I even own a few. I love them but I'm just not brave enough to release them upon the public lol. Here is a picture of my short mini skirt and a short, short dress that I haven't had the guts to wear out yet.(Hmmm, I don't seem to mind posting them here, though, do I?  ). 


View attachment 14144


View attachment 14145


I think this is the shortest length I've ever worn out. It's not so bad because the shear black top layer covers the shorter red dress underneath....

View attachment 14146


----------



## vlrga (Jan 22, 2007)

I have short legs, so skirts that are made to be "ankle" are too long for me. I usually wear ones that are made to be below the knee or calf, and they end up being calf and ankle length on me. 

I'm too clumsy to wear anything shorter, LOL.


----------



## chubbychaser48 (Jan 22, 2007)

Kudos to all of you who wear short skirts - Nothing is nicer (in my book anyway) than a BBW or SSBBW in a skirt or dress well above the knee. :wubu: Carrie - your pics are delicious - you look great in short lengths!


----------



## chubbychaser48 (Jan 23, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I would love, love, love to wear short skirts/dresses out. I even own a few. I love them but I'm just not brave enough to release them upon the public lol. Here is a picture of my short mini skirt and a short, short dress that I haven't had the guts to wear out yet.(Hmmm, I don't seem to mind posting them here, though, do I?  ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 14144
> ...


Nancygirl74 - Please accept my humble opinion - PLEASE - "release these outfits to the public"! A guy would have to be dead not to appreciate how incredible you look in these short skirts and dresses. You would definately raise the room temp a few degrees anywhere you'd wear these outfits.


----------



## calauria (Jan 23, 2007)

Skirts jack up in the back on me, because I have a big butt!:eat1:


----------



## calauria (Jan 23, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I would love, love, love to wear short skirts/dresses out. I even own a few. I love them but I'm just not brave enough to release them upon the public lol. Here is a picture of my short mini skirt and a short, short dress that I haven't had the guts to wear out yet.(Hmmm, I don't seem to mind posting them here, though, do I?  ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 14144
> ...



You are TOTALLY HOT!! :wubu:


----------



## Happy FA (Jan 23, 2007)

Nancy you have very attractive legs, and would think that you'd love to show them off with one of the shorter skirts/dresses you have


----------



## Carrie (Jan 23, 2007)

chubbychaser48 said:


> Kudos to all of you who wear short skirts - Nothing is nicer (in my book anyway) than a BBW or SSBBW in a skirt or dress well above the knee. :wubu: Carrie - your pics are delicious - you look great in short lengths!



Thank you very much!!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 24, 2007)

chubbychaser48 said:


> Nancygirl74 - Please accept my humble opinion - PLEASE - "release these outfits to the public"! A guy would have to be dead not to appreciate how incredible you look in these short skirts and dresses. You would definately raise the room temp a few degrees anywhere you'd wear these outfits.



Aww...thank you so much, chubbychaser! Thank you for the compliment. You made my night. 




calauria said:


> You are TOTALLY HOT!! :wubu:




Well, shucks! Thank you very much! :blush: :batting: :blush: 




Happy FA said:


> Nancy you have very attractive legs, and would think that you'd love to show them off with one of the shorter skirts/dresses you have



Thanks, Happy!  Maybe (and that's a big maybe) I'll try one of them out at a BBW dance or maybe in Vegas at the Bash. I just will have to be extra cautious not to bend over all night long!


----------



## mossystate (Jan 24, 2007)

I guess I will wait until a fair number of men who like fat women, also like spider veins..etc...heh.


----------



## Oona (Jan 27, 2007)

I like my skirts just above my knee. Occasionally I wear a mini, but that's only for special occasions!


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 27, 2007)

Sorry for the creepy headless thing. This is the shortest skirt I've worn in public. I was quite scared at first, because I had to go on a bus, subway and walk through the streets of Manhattan in it. At first, I was self coniscious, but as the night wore on, I gained more confidence.


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jan 28, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> Sorry for the creepy headless thing. This is the shortest skirt I've worn in public. I was quite scared at first, because I had to go on a bus, subway and walk through the streets of Manhattan in it. At first, I was self coniscious, but as the night wore on, I gained more confidence.



:smitten: :wubu: :blush: so beautiful hun :smitten: :wubu: :blush:


----------

